# What are your successful training tips?



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

What are your best tips for basic training like:

Sit
Stay
Come

I am discovering poodles are smart but mine seems a bit more difficult to train then what I have researched.
Thanks!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

When I taught stay/wait, I used the same method people use to keep their dogs from rushing out the door (closing it when he tried to rush out, letting him out and praising when he waited and looked at me for the okay to go). I started asking him to wait in other scenarios, and he caught on really fast. He "waits" in most places until I tell him okay now. 
I used Zak George's method for teaching "come"... http://www.youtube.com/user/zakgeorge21#p/u/43/Ij4sO92-Ggo Love it!  It worked great, Desmond picked it up right away. It's so fun to do too! 
Someone on PoodleForum said in another thread that treating from through your legs is a good idea when teaching come, so that the dog will know that when you call him he's supposed to come really close to you (in case you need to grab him), not just out of reach like dogs like to. I LOVED that idea, can't remember who said it though. 

We still work on come and stay whenever we're out in the "real world" though, cause he's a bit of a space case so I want to get his stay/come as consistent and reliable as I can.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

One of the things that I have started doing with Vinnie that I didn't do with my older dogs is this: sit means sit and stay there until you are released. There is no "stay" in his life. Whatever postition I put you in (sit or down) is just that until you are released. Simple - black and white. I am really liking how this is working with him.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am working on that on now.

Suddenly "Come" has become difficult in my house with 2 of the 3 dogs - -not sure what happened but we are back on the program.


----------

